# Early teal hunt in Michigan. Caught on Shotkam



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Some ShotKam shots and video from today's Michigan Teal Opener 2020.





First time trying to film one of my hunts. This takes so much effort that people do not realize. Let me know what you think and please subscribe if you like what you see.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty cool. A small trout net makes scooping birds and empties up easier.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Pretty cool. A small trout net makes scooping birds and empties up easier.


Good suggestion. Im trying to keep things minimalistic though. During colder temps its not really worth the rick of hanging over the side of the boat though so I may grab one.


----------



## Buck from Florida (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice..interesting choice of color for your camo


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Buck from Florida said:


> Nice..interesting choice of color for your camo


I was waiting for someone to comment about this.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

PSA . A craft under power may be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled birds may not be shot from such craft while under power or until forward progress has ceased. A loaded gun shall not be transported in an automobile, aircraft, motorboat or sailboat,


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

BaldwinHunter said:


> PSA . A craft under power may be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled birds may not be shot from such craft while under power or until forward progress has ceased. A loaded gun shall not be transported in an automobile, aircraft, motorboat or sailboat,


That is correct. I will state this in the next video but that is why I said wait until the boat stops forward movement before I finished off the crippled. Also loaded one round in the gun at that time.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

No. Just no.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> No. Just no.


NO WHAT?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

duckbuster2 said:


> NO WHAT?


The entire video. Everything about it. Newbies should not be worried about making videos and getting subscribers.Learn how to call and learn how to hunt first.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> The entire video. Everything about it. Newbies should not be worried about making videos and getting subscribers.Learn how to call and learn how to hunt first.


Dudes just trolling this site to get subscribers for his YouTube channel. Literally every single thread he’s made is pushing one of his new YouTube videos except one(but he made this video to follow up that thread anyway).


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Dudes just trolling this site to get subscribers for his YouTube channel. Literally every single thread he’s made is pushing one of his new YouTube videos except one(but he made this video to follow up that thread anyway).


Nothing in the rules against sharing videos from hunts and that is not the definition of trolling. Reason I posted the video is to share my days hunt, maybe some people will learn some things and maybe I will learn some suggestions people have as well. If you dont want to subscribe or watch thats fine and your decision. There are plenty of other people that do.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Everydaylimits said:


> That is correct. I will state this in the next video but that is why I said wait until the boat stops forward movement before I finished off the crippled. Also loaded one round in the gun at that time.


Yet the motor was still on...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Yet the motor was still on...


Motor can be on. Verified through many of CO’s. I never kill the motor and never will.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Motor can be on. Verified through many of CO’s. I never kill the motor and never will.


Seconded doesn't matter if the motor is running or not. The boat can't be moving, in neutral. You can't shoot until it is still. Not that hard....


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Yup. Verify this on the video. No forward motion of the boat. Maybe some up and down from waves but it would be pointless to kill the motor when you need about 10 seconds to load a shell and take a shot and go retrieve the bird.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> The entire video. Everything about it. Newbies should not be worried about making videos and getting subscribers.Learn how to call and learn how to hunt first.


He is not worried about making videos thats what he wants to do if you don't like it don't watch it no problem.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

duckbuster2 said:


> He is not worried about making videos thats what he wants to do if you don't like it don't watch it no problem.


Thanks Duckbuster. He is probably also from the refuge forum. They like to give me a hard time when I post videos over there.  Thats alright though, I got a thick skin. Im happy to be making some videos of what we have to offer right here in my home state. I dont see anyone post videos on youtube regularly of duck hunting in Michigan all season long. Ive not seen really any videos of diver hunting either which is mainly what I do towards end of season. Not layout but sitting on the marshes by the bay and pulling ducks in from out far.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

duckbuster2 said:


> He is not worried about making videos thats what he wants to do if you don't like it don't watch it no problem.


Well. Someone needs to be honest about that atrocity. If you’re gonna put garbage like that on the net then be prepared to hear feedback.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

craigrh13 said:


> Well. Someone needs to be honest about that atrocity. If you’re gonna put garbage like that on the net then be prepared to hear feedback.


Im not sure how people can judge my calling from two spots in one video. Ill admit the teal hen call was garbage and my feeder was way too long but this was rushed as you can see how they came in. Ill let you judge more on the next video if I do any calling at all.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> I recommend a Lares Hybrid or T-1.


I just picked up a hybrid and second that notion. They do blow different than any other call I’ve ran. They have rang from Cajun squeals to a cutdown bark. I’m the spittiest caller I know and it won’t stick it. 
The web corrections are a lot milder than in person corrections. There have been two times I’ve seen Mondos take a swim after the guys were asked to idle back but kept on with the kazoo sounds. My buddy told the one guy he could fix the call for him only to pull it apart and send the barrel and the reed in different directions in the drink. The other time it was a 70yr old man that sent one for a swim after telling a guy to put his call up.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

only video i have of myself calling. notice how little and the quality of the sound. i've been hunting for 40+ years and i am a decent meat caller...not competition caller. they are different. you don't need to be competition caller to slam birds....you need to be efficient caller.  

I rarely make videos because i'll get slammed for my dog not being a robot retriever (you'll notice he breaks all the time....and i let him do it) because i don't care. dog people think i'm the antichrist. lol






as to making videos for subscribers. i suggest you know the laws and rules 150%...otherwise your gonna be slammed...and targeted. don't be that guy. 

also, by nature old school duck hunters is they don't share their exploits...its counter intuitive to the nature of the us really...I post a lot of pics of hunts and that offends many.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> only video i have of myself calling. notice how little and the quality of the sound. i've been hunting for 40+ years and i am a decent meat caller...not competition caller. they are different. you don't need to be competition caller to slam birds....you need to be efficient caller.
> 
> I rarely make videos because i'll get slammed for my dog not being a robot retriever (you'll notice he breaks all the time....and i let him do it) because i don't care. dog people think i'm the antichrist. lol
> 
> ...


Great video. I thought he was going to catch the bird before it hit the ground. I see what you mean about the calling.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Wallis said:


> I just picked up a hybrid and second that notion. They do blow different than any other call I’ve ran. They have rang from Cajun squeals to a cutdown bark. I’m the spittiest caller I know and it won’t stick it.
> The web corrections are a lot milder than in person corrections. There have been two times I’ve seen Mondos take a swim after the guys were asked to idle back but kept on with the kazoo sounds. My buddy told the one guy he could fix the call for him only to pull it apart and send the barrel and the reed in different directions in the drink. The other time it was a 70yr old man that sent one for a swim after telling a guy to put his call up.


Are you not able to purchase Lares direct? Seems like you have to go through suppliers for JJ Lares calls.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i've been hunting for 40+ years and i am a decent meat caller...not competition caller. they are different. you don't need to be competition caller to slam birds....you need to be efficient caller.


Are they different? The completion calling and the meat calling contests I've been to, they sound EXACTLY the same... yet they claim they're totally different.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ken Martin said:


> Are they different? The completion calling and the meat calling contests I've been to, they sound EXACTLY the same... yet they claim they're totally different.


Very very different.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Everydaylimits said:


> Are you not able to purchase Lares direct? Seems like you have to go through suppliers for JJ Lares calls.


Upperduck or Mack’s.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

yes, totally different

in judging competitions, I had a checklist of different calls that each competitor had to perform during his timeframe. we had to score each type, then add up the total score

meat calling, as I interpret the kid is talking about, is real duck hunting calling
meaning ditching the competition contest checklist, and giving the sounds that real ducks make, and real ducks want to hear and when they want to hear them - natural

the kid's video is a great example, I would have called the same way at the same time

example - one of the young guys, my son's friend, really good with the call, doesn't change techniques between hunting flooded corn and the marsh. hail call, greeting call, feed call, comeback call.... in the corn with my son and I joining, listening to each other to fill in gaps, like a symphony band, we suck them in for sure. we were drawn dead last last year, took a corn zone with no corn, and brought back the best by far, 19 (yes, we had a 4th) - best other zone had 8.

but he uses the same calling technique in the marsh, causing the birds to skirt the area, or flare 
he was really pissing me off, when I decided to harshly criticize him (thx to this thread, he is now in danger of looking for his call in 3 places in the marsh! haha)

but then decided to educate him, and here is what I said....

do you recall the hen that skirted the decoys and landed in a pothole about 120 yards upwind of us? have you heard it highball? have you heard its feed call? NO!
birds wanting the marsh to avoid hunters are coming here to hide. they are seeking peace and solitude. they are mostly silent. maybe an occasional single quack. that's it, that's natural.
do you recall that flock of 25 that was sitting 150 yards away that got up to flee the marsh when shooting started? we were here for 25 minutes before. did you hear even one single quack? NO!
yes, they let out warning quacks when rising, we clearly heard them - but not one sound before.

meat calling, again if I read the kid properly, is sometimes no calling at all. learned that lesson when I was 22, getting screamed at by three groups of old guys (I was taught to listen to my elders, not show them videos of how great I thought I was). they accused us of ruining the hunt for the entire field - saying 'it's November, these birds have been shot at since September from up near hudson bay - they are call shy and you a**holes were telling them to get the hell out of here, there are hunters making unnatural sounds"

can't tell you how many times I have limited in an hour without blowing 100 notes total

hope these tips help

this, young man, is what education looks like!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lThis is meat calling. Corey on a Lares.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is an actual calling contest at worlds. Huge difference. These types of contests are about the caller having control over a call. Not sounding like a live duck like in a meat calling contest.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is real world meat calling on Lares calls. Love this video. Here that feed? That’s how ducks that are feeding actually sound.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

TY, craig, for the education

this is how we call in the corn unless they are call shy

but I would love to have this guy next to me in the marsh, flaring them to me! haha


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

TheHighLIfe said:


> TY, craig, for the education
> 
> this is how we call in the corn unless they are call shy
> 
> but I would love to have this guy next to me in the marsh, flaring them to me! haha


I entered 1 competition, utilized meat calling as it is all I know. I didn't make it out of the first round.
I did get bonus points for a hail and answer, switching calls mid routine.
The winner thought that was a cool idea, as the calls sounded just like ducks in the wild.
At least I had the sack to try it in front of a room full of callers and competitors...
The call I use the most by far in the wild is the feeding chuckle...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> This is real world meat calling on Lares calls. Love this video. Here that feed? That’s how ducks that are feeding actually sound.


the calling in this video is 100% spot on...thats money calling right there. Any of the contest calling anymore is junk for actual hunting...even the meat contests...its guys making new sounds that i've never heard before and cadences that don't make much sense.

but that last video....thats meat. you get 3-5 guys that can all meat call real good....you can talk birds right into the hole.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and btw my GK Call Girl is a good 8 years old now. I've never took it apart from the first day i adjusted it for tuning. Its never squeeked or locked up...ever. That call ended my lifelong search for the perfect duck call. lol. i had about hundred calls..always searching for new better call each year. haven't bought a new call in 8 years.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and btw my GK Call Girl is a good 8 years old now. I've never took it apart from the first day i adjusted it for tuning. Its never squeeked or locked up...ever. That call ended my lifelong search for the perfect duck call. lol. i had about hundred calls..always searching for new better call each year. haven't bought a new call in 8 years.


Never even changed the cork? I always ended up changing mine a couple times through season.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> the calling in this video is 100% spot on...thats money calling right there. Any of the contest calling anymore is junk actually hunting...even the meat contests...its guys making new sounds that i've never heard before and cadences that don't make much sense.
> 
> but that last video....thats meat. you get 3-5 guys that can all meat call real good....you can talk birds right into the hole.


Can you imagine how enjoyable prior rd would be if everyone sounded like this???


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

That video reminds me of last year when cory, fred, jeremy and I were in 4 one afternoon. We sucked EVERYTHING into us. I actually felt bad for the other groups. They didn’t stand a chance. 1 great caller and 3 good callers? Yeah, them birds were on us like stink on ****. If it wasn’t for someone shooting off their hand cannon in the miller rd parking lot we would have really murdered them that night. That guy screwed us something crazy.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Ken Martin said:


> Are they different? The completion calling and the meat calling contests I've been to, they sound EXACTLY the same... yet they claim they're totally different.


 Lol


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Everydaylimits said:


> Are you not able to purchase Lares direct? Seems like you have to go through suppliers for JJ Lares calls.


They are very common out west. If Rogers or Mack’s are running low, Pacific Flyway usually has a big selection.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Wallis said:


> They are very common out west. If Rogers or Mack’s are running low, Pacific Flyway usually has a big selection.


Ya I saw rogers had a selection of them. 

Love the calling videos!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Never even changed the cork? I always ended up changing mine a couple times through season.


i won't use a call with an actual cork in them anymore for that reason.  tone changes when they get wet.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i won't use a call with an actual cork in them anymore for that reason.  tone changes when they get wet.


Ahhh I didn’t realize the GK didn’t use a cork either.


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

........ Well this was a spirited thread!


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Duke of Flintown said:


> ........ Well this was a spirited thread!


If you thought this one was interesting you should read the thread on the fuge:
https://www.refugeforums.com/threads/early-teal-hunt-in-michigan-caught-on-shotkam.1063342/


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't call ducks for crap.

I use a shaker call.

I routinely limit out at managed areas with a twenty gauge late in the season. Many times less is more.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

What the heck did I just watch. The title of the video should be “very first and last duck hunt” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Fack sumbdy call Jenny Jones.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I can't call ducks for crap.
> 
> I use a shaker call.
> 
> I routinely limit out at managed areas with a twenty gauge late in the season. Many times less is more.


Shaker. You always had great wrist action...


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Honestly,the shooting,calling,and photography was all pretty poor.However while id probably seek something a bit more professional to watch i give you credit! In everything we do as sportsman there is a learning curve,and a sense of enjoyment derived from our own perspectives,so stay with it and your energy and enthusiasm is awesome.There is not one waterfowler that hasnt at sometime or another in their development made several stupid mistakes,myself included.Good Luck! And yes a good dog absolutely adds to the experience,ask anyone of our 4 Labs,lol.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Keep up the good work, keep learning. Most curmudgeons are gonna give ya flak knowing full well they suck. Keep making videos and getting better at everything most people give up but those that have a passion and are open minded can succeed. I walked away from duck hunting 4 years ago after 30 years, some due to the toxic nature of public duck hunting and peoples over inflated sense of self. I fell into the bottle and turned on everything I loved and it wasn't until I admitted to myself that I was a failure that i figured the only way to change that was to go back. So I turned to youtube to see what was going on in today's duck scene and it was amazing to see young guys with passion doing something they loved and sharing with the world. You are the future of waterfowling and it's a very traditional lifestyle with long roots. Some of those roots do not like looking up at the healthy branches and realizing that there time has past.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

twoteal said:


> Keep up the good work, keep learning. Most curmudgeons are gonna give ya flak knowing full well they suck. Keep making videos and getting better at everything most people give up but those that have a passion and are open minded can succeed. I walked away from duck hunting 4 years ago after 30 years, some due to the toxic nature of public duck hunting and peoples over inflated sense of self. I fell into the bottle and turned on everything I loved and it wasn't until I admitted to myself that I was a failure that i figured the only way to change that was to go back. So I turned to youtube to see what was going on in today's duck scene and it was amazing to see young guys with passion doing something they loved and sharing with the world. You are the future of waterfowling and it's a very traditional lifestyle with long roots. Some of those roots do not like looking up at the healthy branches and realizing that there time has past.


Thank you. That is a very nice post. I am committed to having a positive impact on waterfowl hunting. Please subscribe to my channel. I will be posting hunts every week all season.


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey Jordan, I had to hang up my calls after forty nine years of waterfowl hunting, so for me, it’s great to see a young man have the passion that you have for our sport. With the exception of the few perfect hunters in here and with only a couple of years of waterfowl hunting behind you, I think you’re doing just fine. I certainly made my share of mistakes when I first started out, however, I did, as will you, learn from them and become better and better as you keep putting more seasons behind you. Keep up the passion and good luck in the future young man.




Everydaylimits said:


> Some ShotKam shots and video from today's Michigan Teal Opener 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Fowly said:


> Hey Jordan, I had to hang up my calls after forty nine years of waterfowl hunting, so for me, it’s great to see a young man have the passion that you have for our sport. With the exception of the few perfect hunters in here and with only a couple of years of waterfowl hunting behind you, I think you’re doing just fine. I certainly made my share of mistakes when I first started out, however, I did, as will you, learn from them and become better and better as you keep putting more seasons behind you. Keep up the passion and good luck in the future young man.


Thank you. I enjoy getting out there and spending time with my dad.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

twoteal said:


> Keep up the good work, keep learning. Most curmudgeons are gonna give ya flak knowing full well they suck. Keep making videos and getting better at everything most people give up but those that have a passion and are open minded can succeed. I walked away from duck hunting 4 years ago after 30 years, some due to the toxic nature of public duck hunting and peoples over inflated sense of self. I fell into the bottle and turned on everything I loved and it wasn't until I admitted to myself that I was a failure that i figured the only way to change that was to go back. So I turned to youtube to see what was going on in today's duck scene and it was amazing to see young guys with passion doing something they loved and sharing with the world. You are the future of waterfowling and it's a very traditional lifestyle with long roots. Some of those roots do not like looking up at the healthy branches and realizing that there time has past.


Nice note of encouragement. We need more of this sort of thing.


----------

